# How do I transfer my blog to new .com domain?



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

I just signed up and paid for domain hosting with MyDomain.com. However, now I'm not sure how to transfer my blog (hosted at tumblr.com) to the new domain so that it stays and gets redirected there.


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

Bump

Please?


----------



## milmaker (Jul 21, 2009)

Just point the domain at your blog by either using a domain redirect or if tumblr allows (I'm not familiar with them), change the dns settings to reflect the tumblr's nameservers.


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

milmaker said:


> Just point the domain at your blog by either using a domain redirect or if tumblr allows (I'm not familiar with them), change the dns settings to reflect the tumblr's nameservers.


Ok, I managed to get my domain (make-outmusic.com) go to the right site (makeoutmusic.tumblr.com). However, once it gets to the right site, the URL automatically changes to the old tumblr domain. See it here: www.make-outmusic.com

Why is this?


----------



## milmaker (Jul 21, 2009)

This is no problem. You just need to mask the domain rather than forward it. Read more about how to do that here: http://help.godaddy.com/article/424 Let me know if this helped.


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

milmaker said:


> This is no problem. You just need to mask the domain rather than forward it. Read more about how to do that here: http://help.godaddy.com/article/424 Let me know if this helped.


Awesome. I got that working. What about when visitors go to the old URL - www.makeoutmusic.tumblr.com? It doesn't automatically change to the new URL - www.make-outmusic.com. Is there someway I can change that, too?


----------



## milmaker (Jul 21, 2009)

sorry man...there's no way to do that


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm still a little confused. If you go to my first post, there's a link at the end that says 'LINK TO THIS POST.' But when you go to the new page, the URL doesn't change so how am I supposed to link to it?


----------

